# Gumbo



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Can anyone share a classic gumbo recipie?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would but my 87 year old Grandmother would club me to death if she found out.... Good luck and tight lines to you. Tom


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Boatjob1 (11/2/2007)*I would but my 87 year old Grandmother would club me to death if she found out.... Good luck and tight lines to you. Tom


Hell it might be worth it....okeokeoke


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Mitch and I are inviting the PFF for Gumbo December 1 about 4pm. My recipe is really good (has been award winning 2times). Please join us and if you like it, will be glad to share some tips etc. We will be posting the official invite first of the week. Just afact, gumbo is a ceremony. In order to celebrate, one must run the race. :hungry


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/search/query.asp?action=search&searchforumid=14&keywords=gumbo&author=&days=


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey with all the other PFF"unoffical" events maybe we should have a gumbo cook off. I betit would stimulate some interest on this sight. I'd be happy to enter our gulf coast family reciepe. I know we have some other chefs on here that might step up to the plate so to speak. What do you think?


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Try this one from Emeril!!:bowdown

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_10832,00.html


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tips everyone! Wish I could make the gumbo outing, but I live in Central Alabama so unfortunately I have to get my fill of the Gulf Coast in Bi-Monthly spurts and this is an off month. Sounds delicious though.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

whatever you do, dont use tomatoes :sick


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Or shrimp,chicken,okra,corn,rice or flour.............


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

When i worked for Emeril I used that recipie weekly. Its a good base and you can really mess around with it and change it to fit your needs just take out the seafood, and you can do Chicken and Andouille gumbo. Stick with that one, if you need help making it let me know I will be glad to give you a hand in the process. 

Gumbo is actually an african word meaning Okra. It was brought here by slaves way long ago. People in the southern Lousiana area traditional creole or The true cajuns saw these people making a soup with what they could find. They put the okra into it everytime and the owners of these slaves noticed the smell of the soup and the only word they could use to describe it was Gumbo. Gumbo along with most cajun food is taking what you have and making something out of it. Now that the Culinary History lesson is over. Just let me know if you would like a hand in making it and I will be glad to give you a hand!! Good Luck and always remember Dont eat to live, Live to eat!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *LuckyLady (11/3/2007)*Try this one from Emeril!!:bowdown
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_10832,00.html






Being a full-blooded ****-ass from south LA, I have to say that looks like a very good recipe.

I'd share my recipe, but I don't really use one... just kinda throw it all together.

Just remember, there's only a few vegetables that go into a gumbo: onion, bell pep, celery (those 3 arethe holy trinity of cajun cooking), and okra.

Green onions andparsley are fine too. And of course, file powder spinkled on top.

I've seen some folks put in tomatos, corn, beans, peas, potatos, carrots etc., but never saw that in LA. In my opinion, if you start adding all that, it's not really gumbo any more... just a soup that resembles gumbo. Not to say it won't be good, but it's getting away from the traditional gumbo that I grew up with.


----------

